# Call for IVF procedure review



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Embryo chromosome screening should not be offered to women to improve their chances of an IVF baby, British Fertility Society guidelines say.

The British Fertility Society says there is no evidence it improves the chance of success, or cuts the risk of miscarriage for older women.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7447038.stm

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1025816/No-evidence-embryo-quality-test-improves-success-fertility-treatment.html


----------

